# Open reduction EXTERNAL fixation of distal radius



## cbheusman (Sep 24, 2008)

Good afternoon,  I am hoping to get some help with the following op report.

Post op dx: Severe complex, Greater than 5 part, fx of distal radius.

Procedure: Open reduction external fixation

...A single posterolateral incision was made to facilitate the reduction of the pt's distal radius fx and inserted two threaded Steinman pins that were specifically Synthes. Carful dissection was carried down to the radius. Both pins inserted. The wrist was reduced and subsequently the reduction was ntoed to be most anatomic with the wrist in ulnar deviation. After this was done under direct c-arm fluoroscopy again, we made two single incisions, one at the metaphyseal flare of the second metacarpal and one slightly more distal. We inserted two steinman pins again , one bicortical and one unicortical. then applied the universal jigs and the graphite bar. Reduced the wrist. Checked it under AP and lateral and reduced the wrist again. Checked under fluoroscopy and then tightened down the appropriate universal screws to maintain the reduction.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, 
Cathy


----------



## mbort (Sep 24, 2008)

25606 w/20690/2 depending on the type of fixator, I cant tell by this documentation.


----------



## saran2383@gmail.com (Sep 25, 2008)

25607 and 20690 will meet this operative procedure. 25607 describes open treatment of distal fracture.


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure I would use the 25607, its kinda iffy simply because it describes ORIF with "internal fixation" which was not done.  I feel that the procedure describes more of a percutaneous (even though there were incisions at the pin sites) fixation with skeletal traction (external fixation).

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## cbheusman (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for your help with this!  With this documentation I don't see any internal fixation either. I went with the 25606 and 20690 and have given it to the doctor to verify. 
Cathy


----------

